# Smithy



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jut in case anyone doubts the importance of getting male kittens neutered as soon as possible, here is a picture of 'Smithy' who has recently been brought into Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts

I hope the picture shows what a dirty, wound covered, fur matted mess he is.His mouth is apparently in a terrible state, one of the worst cases the rescue staff has seen. Oh, and he stinks.
This is what the average un-neutered Tom cat can end up looking like as he spends his life wandering and fighting to defend his territory....can anyone really think it is cruel to neuter him and remove those hormones?
He is off to the vet today for the first round of treatment and will probably need several expensive visits to sort his mouth, neutering and matted coat.
I don't know if mods will allow me to add that donations can be made by texting PURR22 followed by the amount eg £1 or £5 to 70070
Can you spare the cost of a cup of coffee to help this gorgeous lad back to health and help him find a happy home?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor soul and a beautiful cat.
Count me in for a donation, will do this now.
I hope mods will allow this post to stay so donations can be sent to help this sorry state of a boy. xxxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Jut in case anyone doubts the importance of getting male kittens neutered as soon as possible, here is a picture of 'Smithy' who has recently been brought into Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts
> 
> I hope the picture shows what a dirty, wound covered, fur matted mess he is.His mouth is apparently in a terrible state, one of the worst cases the rescue staff has seen. Oh, and he stinks.
> This is what the average un-neutered Tom cat can end up looking like as he spends his life wandering and fighting to defend his territory....can anyone really think it is cruel to neuter him and remove those hormones?
> ...


Oh that poor ,poor boy 

When will people learn , no way for a poor cat to spend his days , thank god you have him in your care now , and yep i'm donating


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

count me in too...
definately try and keep this thread should be posted in cat chat too...
maybe change title to this is why you shpuld neuter your male xxxx
good luck and hope hes better really soon xx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Poor boy :-(.
Just made my donation x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for all who have replied or even read this thread
This boy has really touched my heart and I can't wait to see him cleaned up, fed up and blossoming!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

He is gorgeous, can't wait to see how he scrubs up! Also made a small donation for him x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

:crying: I don't know what to say, it's too heartbreaking .... Can you keep us updated?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> :crying: I don't know what to say, it's too heartbreaking .... Can you keep us updated?


Of course I will, try stopping me.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

he is beautiful
shall make a donation tomorrow once my phone is topped up


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So sad  poor boy  hope he's on the mend really soon.

He's a gorgeous looking lad :001_wub: 

I've just donated.


----------

